# Wells



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello
Iam here to find as much as possable about Wells fishing boats.I spent every w/e there from the late 50s onwards so know the place like the back of my hand and the boats in and arround the Harbour
Esp looking to see if Remus F7 of Whistable currently in Brancaster can be saved for restoration before its to late.I was shocked to here the sad pliet of Romulas on here (MAD).


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

On behalf of the 'SN Moderating Team', welcome aboard Wells Boi

I have moved your thread to Ship Research where you are more likely to receive replies as I explained in a PM with links of both ships which are here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=28824&highlight=Romulas

and here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=52060&highlight=Remus

Good luck with your research.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you for your welcome


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

*update*

Have been informed that Romulas was built in 1954 and Remus 1955
and that there is a possable photo of one of them being launched of which iam looking into.
There is a youtube clip of both in there origanal varnished form 
"Wells in the 1970s".Dont know how to link!!
Its only a short bit in the vid at high tide .Several shots.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Faustulus has come into the search for Romulus & Remus.
Any info on this one .I remember it in wells sometimes.
Again i beleave owned by the Leggatts when new.
UPDATE 
Just found that the no is F21 as mentionded on other thread .Built by R J Perkings in whitstable like Romulus & Remus.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

UPDATE.
Following succesfull fishing in the early 50s Alf & George Leggatt ordard three new boats from R.J.Perkins in Whitstable.
Romulus F6 reg no A16607 built in1954 and Remus F7 reg no A16608 was built in 1955 at a cost of £3,500 each and had Thorycroft engines and 39` long.
Faustalus F21 reg no A16618 cost £5,000 4cly Gardner engine.
All carvenal construcked and had pitch pine on oak frame.
Remus is still in Brancaster and Faustalus is in Whitstable.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

Here is a pic that was kindly sent to me by the daughter of Alf Leggatt who was one of the brothers who had these built in 1954.The pic was taken in the early 1960s up the east quay and still in there origanal varished pitch pine on oak.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

This is Remus today!!!


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

*Romulus*

Here is a pic of Romulus comeing into wells harbour in the 80s


----------



## Buffnbrian (Aug 23, 2015)

my late ex, Paul Letzer, and myself bought the Remus from George Leggatt in 1974 (I think). We owned her for about 7 years. Paul fished for skate, then shrimps, and sprats when they were about. Also pair-fished with Romulus (Tony Fulford)
My fisherman son Simon has now aquired the Remus and wishes to restore her to her original state, ie rebuild the wheelhouse as it used to be. We are looking for clear photos to help him achieve this, which is how I found this thread.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

You have a pm


----------



## benicek (Dec 19, 2011)

I found this photo of Romulus in a flea market in Brighton. 1970s I think.


----------



## Wells Boi (Jun 13, 2013)

benicek said:


> I found this photo of Romulus in a flea market in Brighton. 1970s I think.


Update Jan 2021
With the loss of Romulus in the 80s i beleave in the fishing disputes ? Remus was sold on ebay to a loca North Norfolk resturant to be restore some years ago but nothing has been done since so it slowly rotting .I hav tryed to get the Rescue wooden boats at Stiffkey to get involvrd but there not interested.The other Boat Faustulus F21was still aflot in Whitstable in 1981 I dont know of any more news as i carnt find any one atm with any info .I would like info on R.J.Perkins who built the boats and others but i dont know when the boat builder folded.or weather any boat plans may still exist anywhere
Any Help would be most appreciated.Please varify also weathe Anderson .Ridgen Perkins are the same boat builder as i have two sources for the same boats being built


----------

